
Roombas have been busy mapping our homes, and now that data could be up for sale - coloneltcb
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/24/16021610/irobot-roomba-homa-map-data-sale
======
tareqak
Other submissions: 1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842679)

[http://gizmodo.com/roombas-next-big-step-is-selling-maps-
of-...](http://gizmodo.com/roombas-next-big-step-is-selling-maps-of-your-home-
to-t-1797187829/amp)

 _Roomba 's Next Big Step Is Selling Maps of Your Home to the Highest Bidder_

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842705)

[http://gizmodo.com/roombas-next-big-step-is-selling-maps-
of-...](http://gizmodo.com/roombas-next-big-step-is-selling-maps-of-your-home-
to-t-1797187829)

 _Roomba 's Next Big Step Is Selling Maps of Your Home to the Highest Bidder_

3\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842822)
(this thread)

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/24/16021610/irobot-roomba-
ho...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/24/16021610/irobot-roomba-homa-map-
data-sale)

 _Roombas have been busy mapping our homes, and now that data could be up for
sale_

Other sources: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-irobot-strategy-
idUSKBN1A...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-irobot-strategy-
idUSKBN1A91A5)

 _Roomba vacuum maker iRobot betting big on the 'smart' home_

(Techmeme headline for the above: _Roomba vacuum maker iRobot hopes to sell
its users ' floor plan data, seeking deals with Amazon, Apple, and Alphabet_
(I couldn't submit this Reuters source to HN).

Edit: formatting

